# aquatic edge canister filter



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

hi, new to the hobby, recently purchased a used aquarium setup from CL, 20 gallon tank came with everything including an "Aquatic Edge Bio-Ceramic 33" canister filter. it works, so i replaced the tubing, and all filter media.

So i spent a day thoroughly cleaning evrything got it all setup now i cant figure out how to prime the filter.I've invested about thirty dollars in stuff for it, so i dont wanna abandon it yet....

If someone could help me out, it would be greatly appreciated.
thanx


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Never heard of that brand before but I guess that doesn't matter too much. Most canisters that don't have a priming mechanism require that you fill up the canister with water and also fill up the intake tube before plugging it in. There's usually a cap at the top of the intake tube right before the tube goes into the tank water. With the canister already full of water and place in a position below the tank, open the cap and fill up the tube with water. Once full, replace cap and plug in. Water should begin to flow immediately.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It hard to tell without seeing the filter but try sucking on the outlet side to start water flowing into the canister. Once that stop flowing, plug it in. Good luck.


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

stupid question but on the lid on the canister one pipe says "in" the other "out" are they refering into the tank, or into the canister??


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

in the filter there is polishing pad, carbon biomax cube things and then black sponge, so which way should the water flow??


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Should be "in"to the canister filter and "out" of the filter...you'll see water shooting out the intake of the filter if this isnt right


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

WeAreAllCanucks said:


> stupid question but on the lid on the canister one pipe says "in" the other "out" are they refering into the tank, or into the canister??


"IN"from the tank into the filter and "OUT" from the filter into the tank....canister filters have only one orientation when you put the lid on,it wont lock if it is not on proper orientation...but make sure that the O ring is properly placed before putting the lid on..


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

so by sucking on the outlet i can get the siphon going, but only when the outlet is lower than the inlet, as soon as i go to lift the hose to put in the top of the tank it stops...
so frustrated right now


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I was able to use a maxijet 400 power head to prime an Eheim 2213. Just put the intake of the power head onto the outlet of the filter (while both intake and outlet are in position and in the tank). The power head will start drawing water from the outlet which eventually draws water into the intake and from there, the siphon should continue and the canister should be primed.

If you don't have a power head, you might have to suck on the outlet :S to get the same effect.


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

am i having problems because both the inlet and outlet are same elevation?
do most people drill holes at different heights??


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

Because it is run by a pump it shouldn't matter at what height your inlet/outlet are. Generally I like to keep the output of water near the top of the tank and the inlet of water near the bottom of the tank, to grap the debris near the bottom. I had one canister filter that had a big round button on the top that I had to keep pushing to prime the pump.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

WeAreAllCanucks said:


> so by sucking on the outlet i can get the siphon going, but only when the outlet is lower than the inlet, as soon as i go to lift the hose to put in the top of the tank it stops...
> so frustrated right now


The purpose of sucking is really to clear all air from the intake and fill up the canister. Suck to get the siphon going, cover the hose and immerse into your tank below the water line. Now plug in. If you don't uncover the hose before immersing into the water, you shouldn't lose your suction.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

WeAreAllCanucks said:


> so by sucking on the outlet i can get the siphon going, but only when the outlet is lower than the inlet, as soon as i go to lift the hose to put in the top of the tank it stops...
> so frustrated right now





WeAreAllCanucks said:


> so by sucking on the outlet i can get the siphon going, but only when the outlet is lower than the inlet, as soon as i go to lift the hose to put in the top of the tank it stops...
> so frustrated right now


Keep the out end out of the water. Allow the water flowing in to in side to push the air out to start a siphon. You can put that end back in the water when it stop flowing.

The other option is as suggested by ngo111. Good luck.


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

FINALLY SUCCESS, i had to drain the canister and all lines then re-connect everything then suck water through the whole system(alot of sucking btw), then submersed the hose while my spouse plugged in the filter and VOILA it worked.
then with the hose still underwater, i connected it to the spray-bar.

i think part of my problem was i tried to make the outlet hose as short as as possible leaving me no slack..

thanx to those who replied, your advice was most helpful:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As a test, now that its running nicely, I would unplug to simulate the effects of a power outage. Many canisters can restart without issue, but this is definitely something you want to know before it happens. Given your difficultly in priming, your canister may have trouble restarting on its own.


----------

